# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  msdn

## parvaz2010

با سلام
من در مورد اطلاعات داخل msdn قسمت Binding HTML Elements to Data که در مورد جدول هاست راهنمایی می خواستم؟

----------


## parvaz2010

کسی نمی تونه کمکم کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟
وقتی داخلBinding HTML Elements to Data از *msdn قسمت show me جدول را با رکورده نشون می ده اما وقتی کدش را داخلvisual اجرا می کنم فقط فیلدها را نشون می ده!!!!!!!!!!*
*چه کدی باید اضافه کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------

